# My welcome back gift



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

No more service, no more running around like a chicken with my head cut off, and no more constant phone calls from daylight to dark. Just turn and burn until the turn over happens!

Will update as the job progresses..


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

What are they building?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Community Health Care clinic...

5 story multi tenet space, doctors suites,MRI rooms, CAT scans

Cast iron and copper. Heavy on the mechanical.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Community Health Care clinic... 5 story multi tenet space, doctors suites,MRI rooms, CAT scans Cast iron and copper. Heavy on the mechanical.


you will be there for some time!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I miss those jobs. Used to do a bunch of schools and Dentist offices with my previous employer. Can't wait to get some of those under my belt with my company.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> you will be there for some time!


Yes indeed!

Glad to be back doing what I love


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Coming up with 2nd floor steel.

Setting water meters today if the city makes it out here...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

2nd floor deck up.

Laying out sleeves and making penetrations for floor drains and clean outs.

Going to be a cold winter when this thing gets decked up 5 stories high.

Beats building a gasifier 300 ft up though! Glad I hit that one during the summer..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> 2nd floor deck up.
> 
> Laying out sleeves and making penetrations for floor drains and clean outs.
> 
> ...


Gonna be wearing the heated hoodie??


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Gonna be wearing the heated hoodie??


They have a m12 jacket as well


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Gonna be wearing the heated hoodie??


Negatory 

Lol

Y'all can have all that nuking y'all's self!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Gonna be wearing the heated hoodie??


Man at least battery operated socks,,,,, Watch your ankles on that dang deck, twisted my ankle once walking on one, liked to peed my pants,,,,,,,,,, Wore nothing but high top boots after that.:cursing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

GAN said:


> Man at least battery operated socks,,,,, Watch your ankles on that dang deck, twisted my ankle once walking on one, liked to peed my pants,,,,,,,,,, Wore nothing but high top boots after that.:cursing:


Yeah it sucks walking toting floor drains and dragging a torch behind me..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Yeah it sucks walking toting floor drains and dragging a torch behind me..


that is one thing I don't miss about that type of building. At the end of the day walking across that decking will wear you out.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> They have a m12 jacket as well


My apprentice has one of those. I ain't gonna lie, I kinda want one of those. Being as thin as I am it's takes nothing to make me cold lol.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

JWBII said:


> My apprentice has one of those. I ain't gonna lie, I kinda want one of those. Being as thin as I am it's takes nothing to make me cold lol.


There is. There's a documentary called fast food nation. Lol


----------



## anthony d (Nov 23, 2013)

looks like fun to me... i am up at ramapo college right now, in mahwah, nj doing the school of theoretical and applied sciences, and then we are starting a new building right next to it, looks just like yours.

and you are correct, it is gonna be cold. was 18 degrees on friday on the ground, 5 floors up with no windows and the wind chill? glad i wore my underarmour!


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

anthony d said:


> looks like fun to me... i am up at ramapo college right now, in mahwah, nj doing the school of theoretical and applied sciences, and then we are starting a new building right next to it, looks just like yours.
> 
> and you are correct, it is gonna be cold. was 18 degrees on friday on the ground, 5 floors up with no windows and the wind chill? glad i wore my underarmour!


Right on. Bergen county. I'm a Jersey boy who transplanted to D.c. Traffic worse.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Running out trap primers getting ready for pour possibility next week. Mother Nature is going to put a whooping on us the next few days, may push them back a couple of weeks. Our end will be sealed tight by the end of the day for the 2nd story pour.

Spent the morning yesterday pulling a good set of prints on the tenet build outs... Looks like they are releasing one floor at a time...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Running out trap primers getting ready for pour possibility next week. Mother Nature is going to put a whooping on us the next few days, may push them back a couple of weeks. Our end will be sealed tight by the end of the day for the 2nd story pour.
> 
> Spent the morning yesterday pulling a good set of prints on the tenet build outs... Looks like they are releasing one floor at a time...


If it gonna be that cold... where's the heating tubings??


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> If it gonna be that cold... where's the heating tubings??


Our winter are generally mild. We usually get three or four storms down here that will drop the temp pretty low, in the teens rarely.

From a cost stand point and being where we are located I have seen very little radiant heat. Few houses I know of, high end, have tubing run.

They will be running a 4 pipe system here with electric heat strip VAVs. 2 rooms to a VAV and large air handlers supplying common areas.

Just isn't a need for it here RJ


----------

